# 10 " 24-28 carbide tooth tablesaw blades



## shadetree_1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Anybody know where I can buy good reasonably priced blades ? The least expensive ones I can find at Home depot or lowes are $14 Delta's and they are junk! I used to be able to get the Ryobi 10" on fleabay and they lasted longer and cut better than any others ( for less money )I have ever used including the top brand names, the Ryobi is a better blade, ( the saws are junk ) but my source does not carry them anymore and I can't find them. I have used all the other brands and they just don't get it! I've paid as much as $50 for a single " Diablo " by Freud and they can't take the Ironwood but the cheap Ryobi does ! Help if you can.

I not cheap ( well yea I am ) I'll pay for quality but I can't find it anywhere, is everything they make now a days junk ??:hookup:

Thanks Joe


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2012)

*RE: 10 " 24-28 carbide tooth saw blades*

Hmm...to bad you need 10". I have 3 12" sittin in my garage, doin nuthin. I only have a 10" saw.


----------



## EricJS (Sep 13, 2012)

*RE: 10 " 24-28 carbide tooth saw blades*



bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: I use CMTS an there reaaly good an can be reshapen to I have Lowes order them for me an they are $28.55 each
> Roy



I've had a CMT on my tablesaw for 10 years. It's a very high quality carbide blade & won't dull easily. I bought mine at a woodworking shop before Lowe's had them so I paid a lot more. It was still worth it.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 27, 2012)

I've had good results with purchases from two different sellers on eBay:

1: Onsrud -- eBay store name onsrudcutter2010

Currently only one table saw blade listed - LINK - but used to have many more.

2: Cripe Distributing -- eBay store name cripedistributing

Sells the Delta 35-7657 general purpose blade -- LINK -- which I find a good solid performer, and exceptional value at only $18 plus shipping.

FWIW, both of these were recommended by a regular on WoodworkingTalk called knotscott who seems to know his stuff when it comes to table saws.

HTH


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Sep 28, 2012)

Joe, 
I think the cmt and finding a place that resharpens carbide teeth would be the way to go. Get a few and keep them in rotation, one on saw and one getting re sharpened. Or maybe try a blade that is labeled for cutting corian or formica, the density of corian is closer to ironwood than most real woods and might stay sharper longer. My two cents
:dunno:


----------

